# Kentucky Licensing



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*.....*

It's really tough to work in Kentucky, but, here is some info for now

http://dhbc.ky.gov/bce/EL+Licensing.htm# Lori


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*more*

here you go...good luck

Electrical Contractor
In order to contract with the public to perform electrical work. Only licensed electrical contractors may pull electrical permits. To qualify for the license you need:

Two years verifiable experience as an electrical contractor in Kentucky. 
Proof of $500,000 General liability insurance
Proof of Worker's Compensation insurance
Completed application form
$200 application fee
Passport sized photo
Pass the required International Code Council exam
Master Electrician
Each electrical contractor must employ at least one master electrician. Master electricians are responsible for all electrical work performed under their supervision. To qualify for the license you need:

Six years verifiable experience as an electrician in Kentucky
Completed application form
$100 application fee
Passport sized photo
Pass the required International Code Council exam
Electrician
All electrical work must be performed by, or under the supervision of, a licensed electrician or master electrician. In order to work Unsupervised, an electrical worker must be licensed as at least an electrician. To qualify for the license you need:

Four years verifiable experience as an electrician in Kentucky
Completed application form
$50 application fee
Passport sized photo
*Pass the required International Code Council exam*
In *order* to contract with the public and *pull permits*, your business must be licensed as an electrical contractor. Each electrical contractor *must employ at least one master electrician.* Therefore, *if* you are running a *one-person electrical business*, you *must *obtain *both *an *electrical contractor and a master electrician license.*


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Georgia*

Georgia doesn't look that bad???? How hard is the AMP test??


Electrician's Licenses

To do electrical work in Georgia you need an electrical contractor license. To get an application for a license, contact:

State Construction Industry Licensing Board
Division of Electrical Contractors
237 Coliseum Drive
Macon, GA 31217-3858
(478) 207-1416
Fax: (478) 207-1425 
http://www.sos.state.ga.us/plb/
The Division issues these types of electrical licenses:

Electrical Contractor Class I -- restricted to work on single phase electrical 
systems that aren't more than 200 amperes 
Electrical Contractor Class II -- unrestricted 
Low Voltage Contractor:
alarm systems 
general systems 
telecommunications systems 
unrestricted

You must pass an exam to get a license. To qualify for the electrical contractor exam you need four years of Division-approved experience in electrical work. You can use up to two years of Division-approved education for one year of the four. For the Class II exam you need experience installing systems that are greater than single phase, 200 amperes.

The exams are given by AMP, Inc. Exam details are available on their website. You can contact them at:

Applied Measurement Professionals, Inc.
8310 Nieman Road
Lenexa, KS 66214
(913) 541-0400
Fax: (913) 541-0156
http://www.goamp.com/
The exams are based on field experience and knowledge of trade practices. You can bring the recommended references to the exam.

To qualify for a low voltage electrical contractor exam, you need one year of Division-approved experience. You can use Division-approved education for up to six months of the year.

Electrician's license fees: It will cost you $30 nonrefundable to file an application for a license. An electrical contractor exam costs $133. A low voltage contractor exam costs $122. There is no fee required for the initial license and it's good for two years. Renewal is $75. You can renew online at http://www.sos.state.ga.us/plb/online.htm. 

If you have a valid license in another state, the Division may grant you a Georgia license by endorsement. Your license must have required you to pass an exam and have work experience basically equal to those for a Georgia license. Currently the Division accepts valid unrestricted electrical contractor licenses from Florida, North Carolina, and South Carolina. In any case, you still must pay the application and license fees for the Georgia license.

Recommended Reading for the Electrical and Low Voltage Contractor's Exam
Electrical Contractor's Exam:

American Electricians Handbook, McGraw-Hill Publishing, 13311 Monterry Avenue, Blacklick, OH 43004-0543

Business and Project Management for Contractors - Georgia Construction Industry Licensing Board Edition, National Association of State Contractors Licensing Agencies, PO Box 14941, Scottsdale, AZ 85267 http://www.nascla.org. 

Code of Federal Regulations - Title 29, Part 1926 (OSHA), U.S. Government Bookstore, 999 Peachtree St. N.E., Suite 120, Atlanta, GA 30309

Employer's Tax Guide, Circular E, Internal Revenue Service

Georgia State Electrical Code, or National Electrical Code Handbook, The Code and the Handbook are available from the National Fire Protection Association, 1 Batterymarch Park, PO Box 9146, Quincy, MA 02269. The Georgia Amendments are available from Engineer's Bookstore, Inc., 748 Marietta Street, NW, Atlanta, GA 30318.

Printreading based on the NEC, American Technical Publishers, 1155 West 175th Street, Homewood, IL 60430

Ugly's Electrical References, G. V. Hart, United Printing Arts, 3509 Oak Forest, Houston, TX 77018

Low Voltage Contractor's Exam:

The Americans With Disabilities Act: Your Responsibilities as an Employer, EEOC

Business and Project Management for Contractors - Georgia Construction Industry Licensing Board Edition, National Association of State Contractors Licensing Agencies, PO Box 14941, Scottsdale, AZ 85267 http://www.nascla.org. 

Code of Federal Regulations - Title 29, Part 1926 (OSHA), U.S. Government Bookstore, 999 Peachtree St. N.E., Suite 120, Atlanta, GA 30309

Employer's Tax Guide, Circular E, Internal Revenue Service

Georgia State Electrical Code National Electrical Code or National Electrical Code Handbook. The Code and the Handbook are available from the National Fire Protection Association, 1 Batterymarch Park, PO Box 9146, Quincy, MA 02269. The Georgia Amendments are available from Engineer's Bookstore, Inc., 748 Marietta Street, NW, Atlanta, GA 30318.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Kentucky Requirements*

So do I read that right? You have to have experience in KY before you can get a license in KY? Do they not accept experience from other states?


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*GA exam*

Georgia is not that hard but then I studied for a longgg time.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*yep*

yep. I hear ya about the studying. And yes, you must work there for a bit before you can work there??? It's like the chicken and the egg thing. I'm totally down on Kentucky rules. If your just a small one man show, I can tell you be lots of friends I had down there to forget it. It's really tough to get in, and even when you do, the inspectors are major askholes.


----------



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> It's really tough to work in Kentucky.
> 
> You got that right.
> I live right on the Kentucky-Tennessee border (on tennessee side though), and i've been considering getting my KY licenses.Like DDD said,you do need both if you want to run your one-man show.
> ...


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

charlie Bob said:


> DipsyDoodleDandy said:
> 
> 
> > It's really tough to work in Kentucky.
> ...


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Rules*

In Kentucky's case, they have made it so hard for the contractors and expensive for the consumer that it drove people to do it behind their backs. If they backed off a little and just had good fair inspections there might be better looking and safe work done in kentucky. It's not like we make alot of money to begin with. Damn Rules


----------



## rivermanchris (Dec 27, 2009)

In Kentucky we are much nicer to Electrician wannabes who are from states south of the Ohio River, If your a "Yankee" you might as well stay home!:whistling2::no::whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

petek57 said:


> Georgia is not that hard but then I studied for a longgg time.


A very long time studying!

You leaving GA, or do you have some opportunities in KY?


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Like Adam Said in the Garden*

Don't look at me...it was her! I love my wife and she has made some dramatic moves for me soooooo. She is from KY


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd give the Dept. of Housing Building and Construction a call. I'm not 100% sure you need to have all of your experience in KY. I'm sure I used some of my experience from when I lived in Colorado. Good luck to ya, where about KY is she from?


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*ashland area*

she"s from the Ashland area. However the area we are thinking about is in Lex


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

petek57 said:


> she"s from the Ashland area. However the area we are thinking about is in Lex


Good luck. It's pretty slow going right now. I'm working, but a lot of people I've talked to are sitting on their hands waiting on bid jobs to come back.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep, it's pretty slow. Been doing service work and that's about it, have three panel upgrades coming up. 

This month's business journal is stating that work is suppose to be picking back up next year, although they've flip-flopped on that the past few months.


----------

